# Pumice in the aquarium



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

I have recently aquired a few large pieces of pumice. They were in a friends marine aquarium years ago and I picked them up from his backyard. I was thinking of using some in my planted tank and maybe my girlfriends cichlid tank. Is this possible/wise? What should I do to prepare it? I was thinking of boiling it for a while. I will probably also use my dremmel to make some caves for the cichlids. Will it alter the water chemistry any? Any reason why I shouldnt use it? I was also thinking of covering one with java moss in my planted tank. 

TIA


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

Doesn't pumice float?


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

Thats what I always thought but these pieces sink. I dont know how or why.


----------



## MiamiAG (Jan 13, 2004)

Pumice is great to use in an aquarium. I use it as a substrate additive. It is inert and provides a home for beneficial bacteria.

You should boil it. It sinks after being boiled.


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

Awesome! Thanks Art!


----------



## Raul-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

Isn't pumice earthworm castings, or is it the pumice stone? :?


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

Its pumice stone. I guess its formed from magma.....


----------



## Raul-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

Oh, so it's not earthworm casting?! :? Alright, is it better to use it the powder or solid form?


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

Umm....I didnt know it came in powder form. Mine is just a couple of pumice rocks that I want to stick in the aquarium and maybe plant some java fern/moss on.


----------



## jdigiorgio (Jan 29, 2004)

I am not one hundred percent positive, but you might start leaching salt into the tank and from my experience, plants really do not like salt. If it is only for decorative purposes, I might think twice about it, especially if the tank is already established. Either way, I would definately boil it for a while.


----------



## tsunami (Jan 24, 2004)

Pumice does not leach salt.

Carlos


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

I also have a big chunk of quartz too. I am pretty sure that its inert, but can anyone confirm that? 

TIA


----------

